# Recipe software



## sunmoondog (Sep 18, 2002)

Hi to all! I am new to this site and finding that I am foregoing all others to have time for this one. It has a wealth of info and is loads of fun also. Just like a bakery, eh? 
I am looking for software that will allow you to have multiple production quantities(i.e. 2 cakes; 4 cakes;8 cakes) on one recipe card. So what are all your experiences out there? 
Thanks for your collective help! 
__________________
Never turn down a homemade cookie


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Want to know how much fat and carbs in a serving of your cake? Plug it into their software! I am going to pluck down the $299 for the software to keep my formulas, nutritional values and stuff on.
You can download a sample version.....

FYI.

Good luck sunmoondog!


----------



## breadster (Feb 23, 2001)

i've been using sweetware for several years- 

it is not without its kinks, but i find it very useful for costing, nutritional info, batch variations- once you log all your data, it really goes quite fast- and you can intermingle grams, lbs. T/cups etc. if pricing on an ingredient changes, just changing it on your master list will show the effect on every product you make with it


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I use Accuchef. It's able to change the size of the recipe, but only 1 at a time. If I need a bigger batch, it's not hard to open the recipe and size up.


----------



## oli (Aug 31, 2001)

momoreg 

Will it scale down as well. If I have a recipe that will make 6 cakes will it scale down to 1 or 2 cakes?
Thanks


----------

